# Venisonpalooza In Pictures



## smokin218r (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi all, over the weekend of Dec 8-10 we got all of our venison trimmings made in to sausages.
Finally getting the post up.
There are a couple of helper posts I did about a temporary smokehouse, summer sausage questions, and the stuffer I acquired from a farm auction. Thanks to all who helped!!
https://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/temporary-smokehouse-questions.270051/#post-1779039

https://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/gotta-love-farm-auctions.270336/page-2#post-1779041

https://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/summer-sausage-question.270691/#post-1777133

Pictures will do most of the talking, but here is a list of everything we did.

70lbs of "Grandpas" sausage stuffed fresh.
(This is my grandpas recipe that the whole family loves.)
Everything else was mixed with Owens BBQ seasonings. Thank You 

 mossymo
 !!
Perfect flavor on everything!
25lbs of hot dogs
25lbs of fresh country style
25lbs of kielbasa
25lbs of garlic summer sausage
25lbs of ground formed bacon
15lbs of chipotle wildfire sticks
Total of 210lbs of fine sausages.
Here we go:
(They didn't upload in order)














Using the fryin saucer to taste test!;)



























































































I have more pics, figured this was good.:)
Everything went pretty well.
The temporary smokehouse had a few issues to work on in the future.
I had to finish a few things in the oven. Temps in the teens and wind.
When I tried to push the smokehouse above 160 my LP tanks would start to freeze up!
The old stuffer worked pretty good. Some blow-by and kinda hard to crank.
I need to spend more time seasoning it to a slick surface.
Overall we had a pretty good time and will do it again!
Thanks for the look!


----------



## dukeburger (Dec 18, 2017)

Mouth watering. Looks like a good time was had!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2017)

Awesome!!!:)

All looks Great, 218---Like!!

Nice Work!
Bear


----------



## mossymo (Dec 18, 2017)

Holy Venisonpalooza Sausagefest... you are busy and it is looking excellent, nice work!


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 18, 2017)

dukeburger said:


> Mouth watering. Looks like a good time was had!



Thank you!
It's been a while since we made our own.
A lot of work but we have a lot of fun as well.


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 18, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Awesome!!!:)
> 
> All looks Great, 218---Like!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear!!
I am interested in using some of the tricks up your sleeve on grandpas.


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 18, 2017)

mossymo said:


> Holy Venisonpalooza Sausagefest... you are busy and it is looking excellent, nice work!



Thank You!
Every batch of seasoning we purchased from you were great!
Spot on flavor, awesome to have printed instructions/suggestions with every packet,
and orders were here in no time.
We will be ordering again.
Thanks Again!!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 19, 2017)

S218r, That is an awesome charge of sausage ! It looks like a fun day of making goodies. Like


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2017)

Holy cow!
That's quite a load!
Al


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 19, 2017)

crazymoon said:


> S218r, That is an awesome charge of sausage ! It looks like a fun day of making goodies. Like





smokinal said:


> Holy cow!
> That's quite a load!
> Al



Thanks a lot fellas!!
Appreciate the likes!


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 21, 2017)

Wanted to add this in here. Something I want to try.
Most of my family did not want "Grandpas" sausage cured or smoked.
I would like to try his recipe with cure and smoke.
In talking to 

 Bearcarver
 , he shared with me an experiment he did long ago.
Figured I would share it in this thread.
Here are the links:

Here's the Experiment I did first:
*Changing Fresh Venison Sausage into "Cured & Smoked"*

And here's when I did the rest of the Bland stuff:
*Venison Sausage Converted Part #2*


----------



## smokin218r (Nov 9, 2018)

Nudge from last year. 
Any pointers or suggestions for this year?
We have 5 deer in the freezer with one weekend to go.
Thanks All!!


----------



## archeryrob (Nov 13, 2018)

Have you tried Bears dried Venison? I smoke it and then mustard sugar glaze it on deer roast and chip it.


----------

